# King spawn



## Dave Ash (May 3, 2006)

Does it work in the river in the spring??


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Yes it does. Skein is juicier and would probably be better in the typically stained conditions of the spring runs.


----------



## Dave Ash (May 3, 2006)

Great!
The steelie spawn I have is being saved for the surf and I wanted to put a few more in the box so I had a little extra steelie spawn for the surf. The wax worms and Jigs just have not done me justice yet this year.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Dave Ash said:


> Does it work in the river in the spring??


Works just fine.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

Dave Ash said:


> Does it work in the river in the spring??


YES. I used king spawn and steelhead spawn today and caught 2, both on king spawn and it does work into the spring just fine. I really don't think it matters a whole lot if it's cured but...you can never beat fresh no matter what.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

If they'll eat some stupid pink bubble gum colored rubber worm, they'll eat a bag of king eggs if they're on the bite. So yeah...if ya got 'em, tie 'em up and go fishing!


----------



## Nighttimer (Jul 24, 2001)

It should work just fine with the amount of kings spawning right now. I was suprised, but how else could you explain steelhead spitting up mouthfuls of king eggs right now.  :chillin:


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> It should work just fine with the amount of kings spawning right now. I was suprised, but how else could you explain steelhead spitting up mouthfuls of king eggs right now


Hmmm...I wonder :lol:.....


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Hmmm...I wonder :lol:.....


lol...was fishing next to an old man on the Big M a couple weeks ago and he was using his oar to chuck out gobs of chum, guy was like 80 years old, was cracking me up. I would have yelled, but he would not have heard me, he didn't seem to care that I saw him, so I decided to park about 200 yard above him:evilsmile seemed to be some hungry fish around


----------



## Toga (Nov 11, 2009)

Nighttimer the kings are done by late october with the occasional stray all the way into December. If the are spitting up eggs they are from a different species, spawn bags, or some idiot chumming away his supply................havent seem a chummer in some years though.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

King spawn will work just as good as any spawn. I've found store bought spawn on the bank that had been sitting there for a couple of days and put it on. I've caught fish like that but I've also seen when fresh steelhead spawn right outta the fish will catch 'em. It just depends on how they're feeding.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Toga said:


> , or some idiot chumming away his supply................havent seem a chummer in some years though.


I think that was the implication. Most guys that chum do it very discretely.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

thousandcasts said:


> If they'll eat some stupid pink bubble gum colored rubber worm, they'll eat a bag of king eggs if they're on the bite.


No kidding lol. I can't believe those things even work for steelhead :lol:


----------



## Frogpoopin (Sep 6, 2006)

in a heart beat


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

King spawn will work just fine in the spring. I haven't seen much of a difference in different types for the most part. But in my journal observations once in a while there is a day or two when they prefer one over another.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Nighttimer said:


> It should work just fine with the amount of kings spawning right now....


That number of kings would be right around none.......


----------



## Nighttimer (Jul 24, 2001)

wartfroggy said:


> That number of kings would be right around none.......


Then how would you explain steelhead with mouthfuls of king eggs? Maybe they are just holding them in their mouth from the fall. Sometimes my boy holds broccoli in his mouth because he doesn't want to eat it. He's stubborn and will not swallow it for over an hour sometimes.


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

I have caught steelhead with corn in their mouths before, therefore, there must be cornstalks growing in rivers, its the only explanation


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

> Then how would you explain steelhead with mouthfuls of king eggs? Maybe they are just holding them in their mouth from the fall. Sometimes my boy holds broccoli in his mouth because he doesn't want to eat it. He's stubborn and will not swallow it for over an hour sometimes.


Some people feel the need to chum, and toss handfuls of eggs into the river to get the fish more actively feeding. It does turn the fish on, but it is now illegal.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Nighttimer said:


> Maybe they are just holding them in their mouth from the fall. Sometimes my boy holds broccoli in his mouth because he doesn't want to eat it. He's stubborn and will not swallow it for over an hour sometimes.


That must be it.:lol:


----------

